# OB USNs - CPTs 76815 & 76816



## mdfoster (Mar 15, 2011)

In looking at the CMS NCCI Mutually Exclusive edits, it appears that 76815 is mutually exclusive, or not allowed, when billed w/ 76816 (or 76816 is Column I & 76815 is Column II).  However, a modifier is allowed.  

Under what cirucumstances would this be appropriate to bill the 2 codes together?  Can you give a clinical example?  

It seems to me that 76816 is a more thorough exam that should encompass whatever else would be inculded in the 76815.  

Thanks.


----------

